# pet-friendly rental property in Adelaide



## grant.nash (Feb 20, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction? We're moving to Adelaide with 2 big dogs but can't seem to find any rental properties that'll accept us with our dogs. We're facing the prospect of having to rehome them in the UK which is not very appealing at all!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Grant, 

Have you actually spoken to any letting agents? They may have something on their books but don't advertise it as much. 

I don't know of any websites that cater specifically for rentals with pets (maybe that's a business idea  ) other than the usual websites (which are in the 'PLEASE READ.....' post). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> Have you actually spoken to any letting agents? They may have something on their books but don't advertise it as much.
> 
> ...


Looking online I was discouraged as a lot of agents used boilerplate text that says no pets or groups. You will probably have to speak with an agent directly as karen stated, and they may have people who prefer no pets, but willing to rent to pet owners if they are having trouble renting their place out. It also doesn't hurt to offer a little extra cash per week to make them more willing to accept your four legged friends. I think we will be in a similar situation when we move there as we are bringing our 2 dogs.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Trying to find a rental with pets can be a nightmare. 

Do not think of re-housing your dogs in the UK, you will find an answer.

When you go to letting agents, say that you will pay for any damage that is done, you will offer a bigger bond, anything that will help the cause.

There are property owners out there that will let to people with pets, you've just got to sift through all the properties.

This may be of some help: Pet Friendly Accommodation in Adelaide - Eastern, South Australia with Rent-A-Home.com.au

Pet Friendly Rentals > Australia

As I said, don't give up. There are properties out there that will accept your dogs. Email real estate agents and ask what properties they have on their books that will accept animals.

Dolly


----------



## grant.nash (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Karen,

I did approach a few when we went to visit Adelaide earlier in the year. Thanks for your advice though - I'll check out the 'please read' posts too in case there's something there that'll help.

I'm concerned that we're moving to a new country with 2 small babies and 2 dogs but will be forced to live way out of town because of letting restrictions.

Regards,
Grant



kaz101 said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> Have you actually spoken to any letting agents? They may have something on their books but don't advertise it as much.
> 
> ...


----------

